# Where do you live? (Province)



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Province? (sorry for lumping the Maritime Provinces and Territories into one, not enough space to list all options)


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I am surprised no one lives in Ontario because it seems like everyone comes from there when you read the real estate forum.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

j'ne comprends pas ce formule en anglais


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

What no other category?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Is this Harper's replacement for the Long Form Census?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Is this Harper's replacement for the Long Form Census?


You suggesting I apply to the government for a grant to run this poll?


----------



## PF_Enthusiast (Jan 21, 2011)

Nova Scotia! We have slightly less than 1m people, but more government than the city of New York. Our major industry seems to be municipal/provincial government workers.


----------

